# Sleeping bag guidance



## Crackle (24 Aug 2011)

In the next year or so, I have to replace the kids bags and buy new ones for myself and my wife. As such I want to buy ones suitable for cycle camping. So I'm looking for peoples views on suitable makes, temperature gradients to go for, filling and pack size and weight. With buying 4, I'm looking to keep the price down, so RAB bags, as an example would be out, probably below the £100 mark for each bag.

At the moment I'm thinking something like Ajungilak. I have an Anjugilak for winter camping and it's a nice bag, sumptiously warm but reallly I'm open to all thoughts and suggestions, including whether to go for down or synthetic. No need to rush the decision.


----------



## rowan 46 (24 Aug 2011)

down packs smaller and is warmer but if it gets wet it doesn't work well and of course takes ages to dry. I think you would be pushed to get a decent down one for £100. snugpak used to be well used by the british army and my softie has been pretty good for 2/3 season camping. A good mat is the secret to keeping warm. thermarest are the best of the thin ones fat airic are even better but bulkier. The better the insulation under you the lighter the bag can be.


----------



## Crackle (24 Aug 2011)

Yes, there are some down bags in my budget but they are summer only bags and I am wary of down because of getting it wet. Not that I've ever got a sleeping bag wet, except once in a leaky borrowed tent.

Interesting what you say about the insulation. It's something else I have to get but I had not put so much importance on it. In the past I've been quite happy on foam mats and was going to go down that route again. I currently have thermarests but they are basecamp ones, no good for touring. That one needs more consideration.


----------



## Dayvo (24 Aug 2011)

Crax! I thoroughly endorse the Exped mat: http://www.tauntonleisure.com/exped-synmat-7-m/p7266

I have the winter 'Down mat 7' - a bit more pricey, but well worth it in the long run. 

The Synmat 7 will be fine for summer camping, and as Rowan says, you can take a lighter bag (to be made warmer with silk sleeping sheets, if required).


----------



## chris grace (24 Aug 2011)

I use the same synmat all year round and ,again, recommend it.
As to sleeping bags try blacks for their own down range of bags.I got a -10 down bag for half price (£70) in a sale.
When you buy a doss bag ignore the extreme rating and look at the comfort rating,comfort means comfort, extreme means you will live but may lose a few bits like fingers nose and toes.


----------



## Hicky (24 Aug 2011)

The army dont issue Snugpak however many squaddies buy thier own(I have and one for the wife!).

I've got harrier10's and have use it through all weathers, I have wokeup once covered in ice having rolled out from underneath the basha.....they're warm.

Fairly pricey but if you look on ebay you may get the new sleep system which consists of 2 season and a 3 season which you use together in the winter.


----------



## fimm (24 Aug 2011)

Have a look at Alpkit for less expensive down bags - I have one and am pleased with it.


----------



## T other dave (24 Aug 2011)

What are you useing these for, summer trips to France or winter trips to Norway? The reason I ask is people recommend the most expensive, bestest and usually over the top items. This summer I bought a Karrimor global 900 bag (28cmx17cm pack size)(£30) bag liner (£5) and vango self inflating 3/4 (£14) all pack up super small and weigh next to nowt. They were more than enough for France/Spain in july (never needed the liner).


----------



## Crackle (24 Aug 2011)

Late Spring to early autumn but mostly summer use, anywhere in Europe potentially. I take your point about price and quality and I will probably not buy 4 of something anyway but a range of stuff according to what each of us needs. So my wife is likely to get the best mat and a warmer bag than me. Son no2 is very fussy about the lining of his bag etc.... So the more suggestions the better.


----------



## Hicky (24 Aug 2011)

Any bag rated 0 deg C or below late spring can be cold!

Dont forget colour will be of interest to kids/wives.

I managed to get a Marmot rated to -5 for £25 from the discount Cotswolds in Bets y coed, always check the end of lines in camping shops.

Go outdoors/ Decathlon, your dilemma is for cycle camping you want tiny packsize but warmth as you probably wont have electric hookup, unfortunatly this means ££.
Silk/fleece/cotton liners pack down small enough if your son is ok with that.


http://www.militarykit.com/products/snugpak_sleeping_bags/snugpak_sleeping_bag_sleeper_xtreme.htm
£31.95 per bag


----------



## doog (24 Aug 2011)

Hicky said:


> Any bag rated 0 deg C or below late spring can be cold!
> 
> Dont forget colour will be of interest to kids/wives.
> 
> ...



I tend to look on this forum for advice on lightweight camping kit. The Alpkit bags get good reviews but always seem pretty sold out.

Plenty of talk about sleeping bags

http://www.outdoorsm...4/URN/5/V/8/SP/


----------



## Crackle (25 Aug 2011)

As an aside, I just wondered what people thought was an acceptable size and weight for a cycle camping sleeping bag and where they stored it. I have only ever cycle camped a few times, always with kit that wasn't for it, normally I hostel/B&B but I want to camp now when suitable. I think last time I did it, I stuffed a front pannier with my too large bag and that strikes me as an ideal place for a sleeping bag. Other times, I've just rolled it up in a bin bag on the carrier but they were cheap and big sleeping bags, I'm after getting it right this time.


----------



## rowan 46 (25 Aug 2011)

here's the snugpak I used when I used to backpack 
http://www.patrolstore.com/snugpak-...source=Froogle&utm_medium=Shopping-Comparison.
The addition of a silk liner traps an extra layer of air and makes it that bit warmer. It has a good compression sack with it and packs up pretty small.


----------



## Crackle (25 Aug 2011)

rowan 46 said:


> here's the snugpak I used when I used to backpack
> http://www.patrolsto...ing-Comparison.
> The addition of a silk liner traps an extra layer of air and makes it that bit warmer. It has a good compression sack with it and packs up pretty small.




I like the Snugpak bags. That one in your link looks good. I think I still favour synthetic over down, not only because of the wetness thing but because they are easier to care for. I think I also favour a lighter smaller summer bag with the liner to extend it. I've used the same technique when winter camping with a summer bag and have a 1 season fleece bag which I add when necessary, that would work for me. Not sure about the liner for the kids as they are out of kid size bags but won't fill an adult bag. I see tangle potential there.


----------



## doog (25 Aug 2011)

Crackle said:


> As an aside, I just wondered what people thought was an acceptable size and weight for a cycle camping sleeping bag and where they stored it. I have only ever cycle camped a few times, always with kit that wasn't for it, normally I hostel/B&B but I want to camp now when suitable. I think last time I did it, I stuffed a front pannier with my too large bag and that strikes me as an ideal place for a sleeping bag. Other times, I've just rolled it up in a bin bag on the carrier but they were cheap and big sleeping bags, I'm after getting it right this time.



I would say 800g would be my maximum weight. Anything this weight will pack down small and most come with straps to compress.. I like to pack my sleeping bag and mat in the same pannier.


----------



## Dave Davenport (25 Aug 2011)

We've just done a two week tour of Flanders and I used a Gelert bag I paid 20 euro for in a French supermarket last year, weighs less than a kilo and packs pretty small. I don't think I spent a single night with it zipped up and I've used it down to about 8 deg C in the past and been fine. 
Obviously it's horses for courses but I think quite a few people spend a lot of money on high tech sleeping bags when they really don't need too.


----------



## rowan 46 (25 Aug 2011)

Dave Davenport said:


> We've just done a two week tour of Flanders and I used a Gelert bag I paid 20 euro for in a French supermarket last year, weighs less than a kilo and packs pretty small. I don't think I spent a single night with it zipped up and I've used it down to about 8 deg C in the past and been fine.
> Obviously it's horses for courses but I think quite a few people spend a lot of money on high tech sleeping bags when they really don't need too.



You can get away with an awful lot lighter cooler stuff in continental summer than you can britain in late spring or autumn. It's not uncommon to have snow at the beginning of june or frost at the beginning of september. the cost goes up because of the performance. A heavy warm sleeping bag is cheap to make as is a light cool one. the expensive ones are light and warm. I would have no problems with a light gelert sleeping bag in europe during summer they are just the job. 
I have never been cycle touring/camping but used to do a lot of backpacking walking holidays for backpacking the priority is tent sleeping cooking then anything else. If you don't get a good nights sleep touring is no fun. A warm sleeping bag can be unzipped a cold one means more clothes and an uncomfortable night.


----------



## jay clock (25 Aug 2011)

I have two PHD bags. Minim Ultra Down weighs in at 350g and ok down to about 8 degrees and the other weighs about 550g and is Minim 300 (special edition) which looks like about 0 degrees. I do have a silk liner to add if it is cold. However PHD are very pricey and over your budget.

Take with a pinch of salt any comments about "weigh next to nothing" until you have seen the item packed and weighed it on your own scales. My old down bag says 960g on the bag and actually weighs 1200g

I also have their Mimimus jacket http://www.phdesigns.co.uk/product_info.php?cat=110&products_id=110 and vest http://www.phdesigns.co.uk/product_info.php?cat=111&products_id=112 and these are simply STUNNING bits of kit (particularly the vest.)

I had the jacket with me as I got off the plane from Lanzarote in December snow at Gatwick and it was wonderful

PHD commercial now over!


----------



## jay clock (25 Aug 2011)

> What are you useing these for, summer trips to France or winter trips to Norway? The reason I ask is people recommend the most expensive, bestest and usually over the top items. This summer I bought a Karrimor global 900 bag (28cmx17cm pack size)(£30) bag liner (£5) and vango self inflating 3/4 (£14) all pack up super small and weigh next to nowt. They were more than enough for France/Spain in july (never needed the liner).



re my comment about "weighing next to nothing" above, from what I can see the Karrimor 900 global seems to be 1060g (claimed, so probably more). Which is quite heavy and certainly not nowt....However you do need to balance budget against performance, and agreed that European summer you can get away with much less


----------



## Christopher (25 Aug 2011)

Dunno how tall you are Crackle but a couple of years ago I had a terrible time finding a decent down bag long enough for me (I am over 6'). Ended up getting it through REI in the U.S. 

Also you may want to consider a pair of similar bags with opposing zips (on left-hand, one right) for you and your partner - it means you can zip the bags together, although I am told you get cold spots in the corners of the combined bag.


----------



## Crackle (25 Aug 2011)

jay clock said:


> I have two PHD bags. Minim Ultra Down weighs in at 350g and ok down to about 8 degrees and the other weighs about 550g and is Minim 300 (special edition) which looks like about 0 degrees. I do have a silk liner to add if it is cold. However PHD are very pricey and over your budget.
> 
> Take with a pinch of salt any comments about "weigh next to nothing" until you have seen the item packed and weighed it on your own scales. My old down bag says 960g on the bag and actually weighs 1200g
> 
> ...




PHD stuff does look good. Those initial weights would be lovely to achieve but as you say out of my budget. That said, I won't be buying until I've seen them in the flesh and tried them. It could be I end up upping my budget to achieve a lower weight and pack size, I do have 10 months or so to spread the purchase cost. I think I will also end up buying Mrs Crackle a down bag as she likes a warm bag, which in a synthetic will be too bulky and heavy, whereas I'm a much warmer sleeper.

Chris I don't need to worry about the length or zipping them together, you do get a terrible draught down the middle, better to use a duvet than bags for that or use them as a duvet.


----------



## Dave Davenport (25 Aug 2011)

Slightly OT but I've heard conflicting advice as to whether down bags can be washed and dried in a domestic washing maching & tumble dryer or have to be professionally cleaned. I'm actually looking for another bag to use down to 2 or 3 deg c and realise I might have to fork out more than 20 euro this time. If it can be washed at home I'd go for a down one.


----------



## willem (29 Aug 2011)

It pays to think about this from the bottom up: most warmth is lost to the ground. Fortunately mattress technology has moved on enormously over the last few years with the advent of insulated air mattresses. These are far lighter, warmer, more comfortable and pack smaller than old style self inflatables. New models are coming onto the market almost every month, and sometimes at premium prices. However, on a tighter budget two models stand out, depending on the temperature range you need. If it is only for the summer, the new Thermarest Neoair Trekker is the budget model in their Neoair range. I weighs 570 grams, and packs incredibly small. For more warmth, I would choose the budget mat in the Exped line: the Exped Synmat Basic 7.5 at 720 grams, and a significantly higher R value of R=4.0.
If your kids are youngish, I would go for a synthetic bag as these are less fragile. We got a small size middle weight Ajungilak in a half price sale, and it has served us well, even if as with all synthetic bags insulation deteriorates quicker than with down. If they are older, I would go for a cheap down mummy. I like Alpkit for that. For you and your wife there are other options. With modern warm mattresses you really do not need additional warmth underneath from a bag. An expensive solution would be a down top bag such as I had made for my wife and myself: http://www.tatteljee...eepersoons.html My wife's side has a much higher down fill weight than mine. It saves money and weight/volume by omitting the bottom of a two person bag. For us it was the successor to a bag system that we had used for the preceeding thirty years: a largish rectangular solo down sleeping bag with zip on two sides, zipped open as a duvet (I don't see these often from UK shops, but they are very common in Holland). Next get a rectangular sleeping bag liner for two people, and sew a matching zipper to the sides. Zip the bag to the top of the liner and you are done. Western Mountaineering (they call it their summer coupler) and some Dutch shops sell them ready made, but some homework can save a lot of money. It works fine for summer and early autumn temperatures, Beyond that, the temperature leaks from the sides will make it a bit cold. Anyway, the system saves the expense of one down bag, and the weight and volume. It is possible because modern mattresses insulate so much better. So that is why I would go for a somewhat warmer mattress.
Finally as for size/weight and where to have it. I like to keep things tightly packed, as this saves on the weight and expense of front panniers and racks. Now that our kids are older (the younger is 13 and will finally get his down bag next year), we no longer need the front panniers. It pays to consider if you can indeed avoid the expense of the front racks and panniers, and use the money saved to pay for lighter and more compact gear like down bags. On the other hand, if the kids are still young this is hardly an option. I have just come back from a week's cycling in Denmark with my 13 year old son, and it was the first time we both had full size rear panniers (before he only had small ones, and I had both front and rear panniers). I was using my 600 gram PHD solo bag, and he was using the 1600 gram Ajungilak bag he has almost outgrown for the last time. It was fun. I hope you will enjoy your trips as much.
Willem


----------



## vernon (29 Aug 2011)

jay clock said:


> re my comment about "weighing next to nothing" above, from what I can see the Karrimor 900 global seems to be 1060g (claimed, so probably more). Which is quite heavy and certainly not nowt....However you do need to balance budget against performance, and agreed that European summer you can get away with much less



This summer, Europe has been cold. I am a warm sleeper and my summer weight bag had to be supplemented with socks on the hands and a layer of clothing for several nights. It came as a shock.


----------



## Crackle (29 Aug 2011)

I appreciate the message about the mats but somewhere I will have to make a compromise. I have to buy 4 bags and 4 mats, one tent, some cycle specific clothes for the kids and supplement the one trangia we have. That makes a tasty total already. I need to balance that against how many days use it will get a year.


----------



## Dayvo (29 Aug 2011)

Crackle said:


> I appreciate the message about the mats but somewhere I will have to make a compromise. I have to buy 4 bags and 4 mats, one tent, some cycle specific clothes for the kids and supplement the one trangia we have. That makes a tasty total already. I need to balance that against how many days use it will get a year.




Cheap price/quality could jeopardise the whole adventure, resulting in a dislike of camping (Dad  ) forever. 

Warmth/comfort and dryness are the important factors here (and at this stage, not the transport weight and size and not cost, as you might as well not bother and save LOTS of money).

- Good mattress for warmth and comfort

- OK sleeping bag (summer synthetic)

- OK tent for dryness and cosyness (if you HAVE to spend an unexpected amount of time inside)

Good luck, though: choosing isn't easy.


----------



## willem (29 Aug 2011)

I know, and it is why I tried to be creative. If the kids are small, you can easily get away with a cheap closed cell mattress. Just to be sure: I did refer to the Synmat Basic that goes for some 70 pounds, not the more expensive and heavier Synmat Pump. I suggested looking into mattresses because a warmer mattress saves money on the sleeping bag, and weight/bulk. And saving bulk saves big money on panniers/racks. As for yourselves: perhaps you already use a down duvet at home. With a warm mattress, you could just take the duvet from home.


----------



## Crackle (29 Aug 2011)

No criticism intended Willem, just thinking out loud. You're right Dayvo, I need to compromise in the right places. I could use our exisitng basecamp thermarests, they are large and weigh 1.5Kg but 1.5Kg in the overall scheme of things is not so bad or put in perspective it's the weight of a full water bottle more than a Synmat.

The duvet suggestion is appreciated too Willem. We've done similiar in winter when we used to mountaineer a bit but our preference would be bags.

It is Denmark we are thinking of going to next summer and there might be a spring shakedown trip somewhere too.


----------



## willem (29 Aug 2011)

Denmark was beautiful (we did a circular tour in central Jutland), with good signposted cycle routes. Prices were high compared to the euro zone, but it was also hard to spend too much: few shops, and even fewer restaurants or cafes. You will not need to buy a larger stove: all camp sites had kitchens for use by campers (though mostly not with pots). And prepare for your own repairs: there must be bike shops, but I did not see them.
Willem


----------



## Jimminycricket (15 Jan 2013)

Is it possible to get the karrimor global 900 lite? I have seen it in a few shops before and was wandering where i could get one online


----------



## Crankarm (16 Jan 2013)

WARNING - Dead thread revived.


----------



## Jimminycricket (16 Jan 2013)

Any guidance?


----------



## andrew_s (18 Jan 2013)

If no direct shop link (not including price comparison sites) shows up in the first 3 or 4 pages of a google search, an item is generally no longer in production.
Karrimor is a Sports Direct brand these days, and the only Karrimor sleeping bag listed on the SD site is the Hibernate at £17.


----------



## Crackle (18 Jan 2013)

I remember this thread!

The kids have new bags. Everything else is as it was. And we did do a tour last summer with oversize kit. It worked OK actually.


----------



## Jimminycricket (19 Jan 2013)

Thanks, I'll give that a go.


----------



## Jimminycricket (19 Jan 2013)

I was just asking because I am supposed to be doing an off road coast to coast in the summer.


----------



## rich p (19 Jan 2013)

Jimminycricket said:


> I was just asking because I am supposed to be doing an off road coast to coast in the summer.


No reason why you shouldn't ask!
I only ever tour in warm climes and if it gets a bit nippy I wear a T shirt. With that in mind it depends on where and when you're going. I haven't spent more than £70 on a very compact bag and it has served for years. If I was to tour somewhere more extreme I'd get something of better quality.


----------



## Jimminycricket (20 Jan 2013)

I found the global 700 traveller lite in millets yesterday and I bought it but I've been looking for it on the Internet and couldn't find it. Is it possible to put images in these posts? For when you go touring what tent and sleeping set up do you use.


----------



## rich p (20 Jan 2013)

Images can be posted using the url and pasted into the box that pops up when you click the tree icon above.


----------



## Jimminycricket (20 Jan 2013)

Thanks, what's your sleeping set up And what tent do you use?


----------



## Sara_H (20 Jan 2013)

My son has Decathlon' s three quarters length SIM. I think it was only £20ish, and was ideal length for him!
It ompared very favourably to my thermarest. OH is thinking of getting one as his SIM is kaput, we read a top tip somewhere about using shorter SIM' s and using your panniers bag at the end to insulate the bottom of your legs.


----------



## rich p (20 Jan 2013)

Jimminycricket said:


> Thanks, what's your sleeping set up And what tent do you use?


My tent is a superb, but no longer made, Terra Nova Laserlarge 3 and I sleep on an Exped Downmat 7. The Synmat gets favourable reviews on here too.
I started on a 3/4 length thermarest but the Exped is much more comfortable. This has reminded me that I must put my 2 thermarests in the 'For Sale' section!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (20 Jan 2013)

Jimminycricket said:


> Thanks, what's your sleeping set up And what tent do you use?





Jimminycricket said:


> I found the global 700 traveller lite in millets yesterday and I bought it but I've been looking for it on the Internet and couldn't find it. Is it possible to put images in these posts? For when you go touring what tent and sleeping set up do you use.


 
you'll need to post some more messages before you get the "upload a file" button in the bottom right of the edit (to the right of the "post reply" button. There is a minimum number, not sure what but could be 10.

As for tent & sleeping set-ups, it is each to their own and depends on so many different things. My OH and I use a Hilleberg (just start thinking ££££'s right now) Nammatj 3GT because we went off to cycle around the world. Fantastic tent, all seasons but it is not the sort of tent I would expect a single cycle tourer to be using in the middle of a French Summer. 2 of us in the middle of a norwegian summer as far north as you can get - yes, but even in the UK in summer it will be overkill. We used to use a Vango Spirit 200+ btw.

So as with all of the what tent request's (and similar to the what bike requests) there are a whole load of questions that need to be answered first.
where & when do you want to use the tent?
what weather are you likely to experience?
do you want to be able to sit up in the tent or would you prefer to be ultralight weight and forgo that pleasure?
what is your budget?

those are the main ones which should give us all something to worth with.

As for sleeping set-up. I have been a complete fan of Exped sleeping mats for a very long time now. Nothing beats a goodnights sleep after a day in the saddle and I have an Exped Downmat 7 with intergrated pump. Exped now have a number of other ranges since I purchased mine including a Ultra-light range which I would now consider if I was purchasing from new. As for sleeping bags, I won't cover that if you have already purchased one, because I currently have 4 bags (I think) all of them down and all of them serve different purposes - rather like bikes!


----------



## Jimminycricket (20 Jan 2013)

I use the gelert solo tent- great tent and also very light and cheap. For my sleeping set up I use the vango 3/4 length ultralite mat and a cotton liner and my new karrimor global 700 traveller lite. I keep it all in my topeak beam rack.


----------



## Jimminycricket (20 Jan 2013)

View attachment 17764


----------



## Jimminycricket (20 Jan 2013)

Thanks for the advice, i was also think off getting a handlebar system (wildcat gear mountain lion). What are your thoughts on them?


----------



## Jimminycricket (23 Jan 2013)

Any thoughts on the handlebar systems?


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Jan 2013)

As long as it doesn't compress the fill too much it may get the job done. Seem like an awkward place to carry a sleeping bag, if you need to use shifting and brakes alot. Generally, when I toured more, I kept the tent and sleeping bag on the top of the rear rack. But I see this system having the advantage of you not taking up that space with a sleeping bag, and having it free for other things.


----------



## Jimminycricket (24 Jan 2013)

Thanks, I am thinking of getting one because I need somewhere to put my tent. I already have the topeak MTX EXP trunk bag and rack- it is great, but i have to fit my roll mat, sleeping bag and cooking set up and tent in that and a rucksack that is already nearly full and those are just the bare minimums. I also have all of my food a d clothes to put in.


----------



## Alberto (25 Jan 2013)

Jimminycricket said:


> Any thoughts on the handlebar systems?


I have toured with my mtb and an 8 litre Alpkit drybag attached to the handlebars with Gelert adjustable straps. A much cheaper option than the wildcat system, and currently used by many. You can easily attach a 13 litre bag (or bigger) as long as it does not interfere greatly with your brake and gear cables. 






Bag attached on to handlebars


----------



## Mr McHenry (26 Jan 2013)

I just picked up a Karrimore Global 900 Lite for £18 down from £55 at Blacks Milton Keynes, Kingston. I think they had a few in stock out the back...Any Camping I do will be strictly late-spring/summer in Europe with a cc in my pocket, so I'm hoping this 2 season will be warm enough. Says 870g on the pack.


----------



## Jimminycricket (3 Feb 2013)

What are the ratings for the temperature. I have recently got the 700 and it is perfect for what I need, the extreme temperature rating is 0 but I am going to put a cotton liner in it.


----------



## Jimminycricket (3 Feb 2013)

Those straps may be a possibility for me thanks, does you dry bag not get torn on your break lines (or other)? If so can you do anything to stop it if possible


----------



## Alberto (4 Feb 2013)

Jimminycricket said:


> Those straps may be a possibility for me thanks, does you dry bag not get torn on your break lines (or other)? If so can you do anything to stop it if possible


No, at least not yet. But I owned another similar (and bigger) bag from Alpkit that started to get torn when carried on the rear rack with similar straps. They kindly send adhesive patches that you iron on to the bag and problem solved. I guess gaffer tape would do too, if you were worried about contact points before the problem actually happens.


----------



## Cycleops (4 Feb 2013)

Alberto said:


> No, at least not yet. But I owned another similar (and bigger) bag from Alpkit that started to get torn when carried on the rear rack with similar straps. They kindly send adhesive patches that you iron on to the bag and problem solved. I guess gaffer tape would do too, if you were worried about contact points before the problem actually happens.



I see you like to go light. Out of interest which tent do you use?


----------



## Alberto (4 Feb 2013)

Cycleops said:


> I see you like to go light. Out of interest which tent do you use?


On that trip we did not carry a tent, but usually a Zephyros 1 if travelling solo.


----------



## Mr McHenry (7 Feb 2013)

Jimminycricket said:


> What are the ratings for the temperature. I have recently got the 700 and it is perfect for what I need, the extreme temperature rating is 0 but I am going to put a cotton liner in it.


 
It says Extreme -5DegC, Comfort 8 to 20Deg C I'd be tucked up in in the nearest Formula1 long before it got anywhere near the Extreme limit!


----------



## format (8 Feb 2013)

Considering one of these

http://www.blacks.co.uk/activities/103919-berghaus-flare-700-mummy-sleeping-bag.html


For a tour of scotland at the end of may/start of june. A good idea?


----------

